# Heat sources for enclosures



## Edward Lotz (Mar 10, 2019)

I am starting to put together my enclosure for a new Tegu. I will be ordering an AP Cage and not sure if I need a heat mat attached to the bottom as well as a heat lamp for the basking site. Any suggestions?


----------



## nightanole (Mar 13, 2019)

Are you putting it in an Alaskan 3 seasons room, or In between the house and garage in Arizona City? 

Kinda need to know the conditions outside the cage before you can start compensating inside the cage.


----------



## Edward Lotz (Mar 13, 2019)

I live in florida. On an island outside of st Pete. Doesn’t get cold here but can drop down to the 40s for a few nights. I will be keeping him inside.


----------



## nightanole (Mar 13, 2019)

As long as day temps are fine(above 65f), and night temps are in the low 50's you should be good with just the basking spot(above 100f). Even if a night hits say 45, it will do it for like an hour, and odds are inside temp will still be in the 50s or higher.

There are plenty of "out door" tegus doing just fine in florida 

Also might want to check your local laws on tegus. I know some sections of the state want things like "out door pen must have fence at least 4ft high" etc.


----------



## bocacash (Mar 16, 2019)

"Outdoor tegus"...I love it ! That's for sure...I live in Boca...right along side of the Everglades. Tegus, Iguanas, Frilled (Jesus) Lizards, Cuban Curly Tails, Cuban Knight Anoles, Boas, Pythons, Amazon Parrots, Macaws, and various "invasive" fish/plants/insects THRIVE in the Florida climate ! SOME of this is because irresponsible owners dump their exotic pets for one reason or another...but, MOST escape when hurricanes destroy pet stores, breeding facilities, and private homes. I know it's not good but, I think it will reach a natural balance in time...nature has a way of doing that. In the meantime...it adds to the color and diversity of our fauna and flora ! BTW: That is just my opinion...no flamethrowers, please !


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 17, 2019)

A good deal the exotic herps come from dumps of culls by importers and proprieters. No balnce until it stops, and the balance will be far different than normal natural trajectory.

We are a civil and interested group on this forum. I respect your view. I've studied exotic herps a good long time, and their negative impacts are often severe.


----------

